# Name suggestions



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, so it looks like I am rehoming a little lop from the RSPCA. Just the formalities to sort out before I can collect her but sure that will be ok as had home check last September and since then ive upgraded the hutch and enclosure.

She is only 9 weeks old, she was born in April to a mother who was abandonded while pregnant so she has always been in RSPCA. She is the only suitable one in the area, tried local RSPCA but they have no single females, local rescue does not neuter or vaccinate so ive gone a little further afeild and still she was the only suitable one. They only had her and Dutchies and i'm not a fan of those after I had a mean one years ago. 

She is ginger coloured, fading to apricot on her sides with a white belly. Ive not got a photo yet. She is unnamed so we need to come up with a name.
So far I am thinking April (her birth month) or Poppy.
It needs to be a pretty name I think.

Hopefully she will bond ok with Sunny. She's obviously not spayed so that will be done when she's older. 

Any name suggestions or advice.
I'll post pics and more info when I have more confirmations. Hope to pick her up on Sunday.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a dutch rabbit and he's the most laid back and friendliest rabbit ever!

I'm glad you've found a female bunny. She sounds lovely.
I like the name April


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

how about lyla


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

To be honest if someone else said to me they'd gone off a certain breed id tell them to get a grip. 
So any advice for bonding a younger one? I didn't intend to get a baby, just all the other females in the area are already bonded (which is a good thing)
Ive not got photo yet but will put one up as soon as I do.
I'm being a bit quick off the mark as she's not signed over to me but it will be fine I am sure. I emailed photos of the enclosure to the RSPCA lady last night and she said it was "outstanding" so I think were ok.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

wacky said:


> how about lyla


I love Lyla (my hubbie was in the Oasis video  ) but family has a cat called Lyla


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

How about Gracie? Or Lily?
I love both those names.

Are you going to bond them straight away then get her spayed later? 
If so then just pop then into a neutral area together and keep a close eye on them. Some people smush banana onto their heads (the bunnies not themselves!) to encourage them to groom each other!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

how about...stew....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

purple_x said:


> How about Gracie? Or Lily?
> I love both those names.
> 
> Are you going to bond them straight away then get her spayed later?
> If so then just pop then into a neutral area together and keep a close eye on them. Some people smush banana onto their heads (the bunnies not themselves!) to encourage them to groom each other!


I have close friends with children called Lily and Gracie, such pretty names. I need that kind of name, but different. I love the name Daisy, love love love it but my sister in laws dog is Daisy.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> how about...stew....


Yeah thanks, pretty name that one


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

purple_x said:


> How about Gracie? Or Lily?
> I love both those names.
> 
> Are you going to bond them straight away then get her spayed later?
> If so then just pop then into a neutral area together and keep a close eye on them. Some people smush banana onto their heads (the bunnies not themselves!) to encourage them to groom each other!


Yes I am planning to start bonding right away then of course have her spayed as soon as she is old enough. I have a 6ft x 4ft grass run which I have purposely left Sunny out of for a while to make it feel more neutral. Do you think that would be ok? Maybe that is better than going straight into the big enclosure.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Yes I am planning to start bonding right away then of course have her spayed as soon as she is old enough. I have a 6ft x 4ft grass run which I have purposely left Sunny out of for a while to make it feel more neutral. Do you think that would be ok? Maybe that is better than going straight into the big enclosure.


Do you have anything smaller just for starters? Like a small-ish dog crate. Or I put mine in the bathtub first then increase space. Male/Female bonds for me have always happened really quick so I've been able to increase space within days.

It sucks doesn't it when you like names but other people have used them, I've had that alot!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have a small area near my utility room which is about 3ft x 3ft, would that be better. Or I could use the run and split it in half with some plywood so that is 3x3ft ish

Any more tips or name send them my way.
Any tips on how to tell hubby too? As ive not done that yet haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Yay I'm glad you've finally found a wifebun 

I will say tho I would advise waiting until she is spayed before you bond, you will have to separate for 3/4 weeks after the spay anyway to let her heal. So personally I would wait.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

ridgeback05 said:


> how about...stew....


really glad you like it...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yay I'm glad you've finally found a wifebun
> 
> I will say tho I would advise waiting until she is spayed before you bond, you will have to separate for 3/4 weeks after the spay anyway to let her heal. So personally I would wait.


That would be 3 months away


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are thinking of bonding with Sonny.....how about Cher ?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> If you are thinking of bonding with Sonny.....how about Cher ?


Haha, second person who suggested that actually. They may fight though if I do that!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually like April, your original suggestion 

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hadn't even started to think about names as only found out last night she was available again after the lady who reserved her changed her mind. This morning the name April was first thing that came to mind and has stuck all day. I thought of Poppy too but my last name is Popplewell so maybe not ha.

Anyone else like April?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I find once you have a name in your head, you cant get rid of it, no matter what other names you hear! I do really like Bella and Ella tho 

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> I find once you have a name in your head, you cant get rid of it, no matter what other names you hear! I do really like Bella and Ella tho
> 
> *Heidi*


Yeah, it's not a name I'd normally pick but can't get it out of my head now. Saying that though, still not seen her so it may not suit. Told similar to the pic at beginning of thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> That would be 3 months away


I would still stay the same tbh, the last thing you want is for hormones to kick in and ruin the bond before you can neuter


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

I like April. 

We really struggled to name Eva - she was known as "Bunny 2" for about a fortnight, having come from the RSPCA as Dana, which my OH said sounded like the drag act from Israel that won Eurovision! We ended up with Eva after my OH said "Either rabbit" with the "th" as a "v" and it stuck. I think it really suits her now!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

At the moment it is between April and Poppy. 
I have photos of her!! Bigger than I thought, lol


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

April suits her perfectly


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i agree april shes lovly:001_wub:


----------

